# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  How to create a bell curve / normal distribution graph

## anstasija

Hello Everyone,

I am having hard time to create the bell curve.  I have sorted the data (please see the attached file) according to the ditribution (only the green marked data) and I believe I will have to use different formulas to create the column graph and the curve.  

I would appreciate it a lot if someone could take a look at this an advise, how to do it.  I have already spend couple of hours researching how to do this but it seems to be quiet complex.  Is there an easy way to create that type of chart?

Thanks,
anstasija

----------


## MarvinP

Hi anstasija,

It is a lot easier using the newer versions of Excel.  Read.
http://www.exceluser.com/explore/statsnormal.htm

----------


## anstasija

> Hi anstasija,
> 
> It is a lot easier using the newer versions of Excel.  Read.
> http://www.exceluser.com/explore/statsnormal.htm



Thank you very much.  

I am trying to working myself through this right now.  I wonder, which Excel version has been used in the example... I am having hard time to understand "Insert, Name, Create".  I am using 2007 version.

Man, this bell curve is really taking me hours to create even I am not a begiiner though....

----------


## teylyn

Hello,

if you are using Excel 2007, please update your profile to reflect that. 

You can select the data in columns B and L and create a line chart, or you can add a column, numbering your rows from 1 to 11 and create an XY chart with a smoothed line.

See attached for both examples.

----------


## anstasija

> Hello,
> 
> if you are using Excel 2007, please update your profile to reflect that. 
> 
> You can select the data in columns B and L and create a line chart, or you can add a column, numbering your rows from 1 to 11 and create an XY chart with a smoothed line.
> 
> See attached for both examples.




Oh man!  Thank you so much!  That looks so much better than what I had in my column graph. (I have done a column graph with a trendline).  Now I just have to find out, how to combine the xy schatter and the column graph in one graph...

One day I will learn the right way to do the bell curve.  This thing is giving me nightmares.

----------


## teylyn

Please remember to update your profile with your Excel version.

If you are satisfied with the solution(s) provided, please mark your thread as Solved. 

*How to mark a thread Solved*
Go to the first post 
Click edit
Click Go Advanced
Just below the word *Title* you will see a dropdown with the word No prefix.
Change to Solved
Click Save

----------

